# 2cool brain trust.



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Not really experienced with RVs etc. I have property, I am wanting to put an RV on it.
I already have power and Septic, No water.
I plan on having a structure built so it can be covered.
Any information would be helpful as always thanks 2cool.

We have been looking at a 2018 heartland prowler? Thanks 2Cats, be safe.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

...not sure what information you're seeking, but with a structure it will also be good to give a location as wind storm may be involved...


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Not sure where you are located but for water, you may consider a harvest water tank after you build your cover(add gutters and catch water). Rv pump on camper already but you can also install an RV on demand pump with solar panel and 12 volt battery. You can plumb to RV and also a spigot for other needs. Much cheaper than having a water well installed. I have this set up on off grid cabin. Works well. The savings will probably pay for the structure you want to build and then some.
Gulfcoastal


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

gulfcoastal said:


> Not sure where you are located but for water, you may consider a harvest water tank after you build your cover(add gutters and catch water). Rv pump on camper already but you can also install an RV on demand pump with solar panel and 12 volt battery. You can plumb to RV and also a spigot for other needs. Much cheaper than having a water well installed. I have this set up on off grid cabin. Works well. The savings will probably pay for the structure you want to build and then some.
> Gulfcoastal


Food grade plastic drums plumbed with PEX is a very versatile and weather resistant setup. If you can build a rack, you can plumb to the bung holes for the incoming to all equally and also the outflow, so all are used equally and will add pressure. No need for a pump to the RV, gravity flow to the potable water tanks and then pump from there.


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

As RB stated no need for RV pump as long as you have an RV there all the time when you need water. I was just suggesting this method to have water available for use outside anytime.


----------

